# Reptile show photos



## froghaven5 (Jun 24, 2012)

My boys and I went to a reptile show in PA this weekend. Here are some pics from the show.


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the pics Andrea. I hope you didn't buy one out of those mixed bins...


----------



## wellington (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Wish they didn't mix them and also housed them a little better.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 24, 2012)

They sure do get a lot of different species all in one tub.


----------



## froghaven5 (Jun 24, 2012)

We didn't buy any reptiles at this show. We were pretty disappointed in what we saw and just how much they were charging for some of these tortoise were pretty surprising as well.


----------



## pam (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you for the pictures


----------

